# Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?



## Fill (1. August 2010)

Hi Leute,
Braucht man beim Forellenangel (Regenbogenforelle, Lachsforelle)
ein Stahlvorfach?


----------



## Michael_05er (1. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

Nein.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## angel-andre (1. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

alsolut nicht
forelle ist ein vorsichtiger fisch der geht ans stahlvorfach garnicht ran und da reicht dünne monofile völlig aus.
wenn du auf grossforellen gehst, dann reicht 0,23mm vorfach aus und bei den standartforellen sogar 0,18mm bis 0,20mm


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

Na ja... kann man ja auch mal so sehen.

Ich mußte leider 2 x leidlich erfahren, dass Forellen um die 5kg mit ner 25-er Schnur überhaupt keine Probleme haben, diese zu kappen.


----------



## jens_z (1. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

Vielleicht lag´s ja an der Bremseinstellung. Ist mir anfangs auch öfter passiert. Hatte einfach zu viel Vertrauen in meine Schnur.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

Was heißt hier nein? Wenn in dem Gewässer Hechte vorkommen brauchst du unbedingt eins  Aber da du Lachsforellen schreibst denk ich du bist am Puff und da wird kein Hecht drinne sein  

Achja das Forellen nich ans Stahlvorfach gehn is völliger Unfug, hatte schon oft beim Forellenfischen n Hecht als Beifang,vorallem wenn man mit Köfi schleppt oder beim twitchen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



jens_z schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag´s ja an der Bremseinstellung. Ist mir anfangs auch öfter passiert. Hatte einfach zu viel Vertrauen in meine Schnur.



Nee nee, nicht an der Bremseinstellung - sollte ich in 37 Jahren eigentlich mal gelernt haben, wie man die einstellt. 
Die hatten sauber abgesäbelt. Und das mir selbst gebundene Vorfächer 2 mal reißen, dass glaube ich nicht.


----------



## angel-andre (2. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

wer mit köfi auf forelle schleppt hat es auch nicht besser gewusst. da können wir direkt wettangeln machen und abends gucken wer mehr gefangen hat also du nimmst stahlvorfach am besten dick und grün und n 6 cm köfi. und ich probiere es mit 12 gr spiro 0,24 schnur  2 m vorfachlänge 0,23mm 8 er haken und n rotes spinnerblatt mit stiro kugel und einzelhaken. gewinner bekommt ne kiste köpi. können wir direkt an meisters forellenhof testen gehn hat da n extra teich mit bis zu 11 kg lachsforellen pro stück drin


----------



## Jamiewolf (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

ich suche eine 2500 er oder 3000 rolle für forellen angeln. Wass sollte ich nehmen oder bekomme ich eine für 30 € schon?


----------



## Jamiewolf (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

ich suche eine 2500 er oder 3000 rolle für forellen angeln. Wass sollte ich nehmen oder bekomme ich eine für 30 € schon?


----------



## Jamiewolf (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*

ich suche eine 2500 er oder 3000 rolle für forellen angeln. Wass sollte ich nehmen oder bekomme ich eine für 30 € schon?


----------



## BigEarn (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



angel-andre schrieb:


> wer mit köfi auf forelle schleppt hat es auch nicht besser gewusst. da können wir direkt wettangeln machen und abends gucken wer mehr gefangen hat also du nimmst stahlvorfach am besten dick und grün und n 6 cm köfi. und ich probiere es mit 12 gr spiro 0,24 schnur  2 m vorfachlänge 0,23mm 8 er haken und n rotes spinnerblatt mit stiro kugel und einzelhaken. gewinner bekommt ne kiste köpi. können wir direkt an meisters forellenhof testen gehn hat da n extra teich mit bis zu 11 kg lachsforellen pro stück drin



Wenn man nur Pufferfahrung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten |uhoh:


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> ich suche eine 2500 er oder 3000 rolle für forellen angeln. Wass sollte ich nehmen oder bekomme ich eine für 30 € schon?



Wie oft willst Du die Frage eigentlich stellen?

Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, es geht. Ryobi Ecusima 29,90


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



angel-andre schrieb:


> wer mit köfi auf forelle schleppt hat es auch nicht besser gewusst. da können wir direkt wettangeln machen und abends gucken wer mehr gefangen hat also du nimmst stahlvorfach am besten dick und grün und n 6 cm köfi. und ich probiere es mit 12 gr spiro 0,24 schnur  2 m vorfachlänge 0,23mm 8 er haken und n rotes spinnerblatt mit stiro kugel und einzelhaken. gewinner bekommt ne kiste köpi. können wir direkt an meisters forellenhof testen gehn hat da n extra teich mit bis zu 11 kg lachsforellen pro stück drin



Na dann mußt Du auch fair bleiben, und ihm ein adäquates Stahlvorfach zum Forellenfischen zugestehen.
Wenn er sich mit seinem 6 cm KöFi gut anstellt, dann mag es vielleicht sein, dass Du die ein oder andere Forelle mit der ewig gleichen Methode mehr fängst, aber er wird mit Sicherheit die interessanteren Fische fangen. Nämlich die, die so schlau sind, den täglich vorgesetzten Einheitsbrei zu ignorieren. In der Regel sind das nicht die Portionsforellen.

Fang mal ne wilde 5kg Forelle in einem Fluß - die zeigt Dir dann schon, was ein 18-er oder 23-er Vorfach für einen Wert hat, wenn sie richtig zugelangt hat.

Steck Dir also genug Geld ein für Euer Vergleichsfischen - kann sein, das Du das Pils dann als Seelen-Trost benötigst - mußt halt dann nur selbst kaufen.


----------



## BigEarn (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn er sich mit seinem 6 cm KöFi gut anstellt, dann mag es vielleicht sein, dass Du die ein oder andere Forelle mit der ewig gleichen Methode mehr fängst...



Das aber auch nur im 11kg Lachsforellen Puffteich :q Lass die beiden ein freies, natürliches Gewässer befischen und es sieht gleich ganz anders aus.


----------



## angel-andre (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Wenn man nur Pufferfahrung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten |uhoh:


werd man nicht unhöflich.
wieviele jahre willst du denn damit angeln gehn um erfolg zu haben? und wo? hier in de wird das nicht so klappen. Und wo schwimmen massen an wildforellen rum um langfristig erfolg zu haben. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du bei so einer aussage viel erfahrung hast 
allso einfach mal die ................halten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel-andre (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Na dann mußt Du auch fair bleiben, und ihm ein adäquates Stahlvorfach zum Forellenfischen zugestehen.
> Wenn er sich mit seinem 6 cm KöFi gut anstellt, dann mag es vielleicht sein, dass Du die ein oder andere Forelle mit der ewig gleichen Methode mehr fängst, aber er wird mit Sicherheit die interessanteren Fische fangen. Nämlich die, die so schlau sind, den täglich vorgesetzten Einheitsbrei zu ignorieren. In der Regel sind das nicht die Portionsforellen.
> 
> Fang mal ne wilde 5kg Forelle in einem Fluß - die zeigt Dir dann schon, was ein 18-er oder 23-er Vorfach für einen Wert hat, wenn sie richtig zugelangt hat.
> ...



klar da könntest du recht mit haben mit ewig der selben methode funzt das nicht immer und wenn man mal ne wilde ranbekommt wird das sicher interessanter aber hier in de ne wilde zu fangen bei uns in ni fast nicht möglich musste schon an puff gehn. würde das stahlvorfach aber trotzdem weglassen da gibt es besseres und wenn man auf wilde angelt sind da meist auch noch andere fischarten die ihr unwesen treiben. würde da auf 7x7 zurückgehn dann kannste auch nen 1m hecht ans ufer ziehen


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Braucht man beim Forellenangel ein Stahlvorfach?*



angel-andre schrieb:


> klar da könntest du recht mit haben mit ewig der selben methode funzt das nicht immer und wenn man mal ne wilde ranbekommt wird das sicher interessanter aber hier in de ne wilde zu fangen bei uns in ni fast nicht möglich musste schon an puff gehn. würde das stahlvorfach aber trotzdem weglassen da gibt es besseres und wenn man auf wilde angelt sind da meist auch noch andere fischarten die ihr unwesen treiben. würde da auf 7x7 zurückgehn dann kannste auch nen 1m hecht ans ufer ziehen


 
Ich versteh Dich schon ganz gut - wollte halt nur nen wenig provozieren, weil Du das mit dem Stahlvorfach so abwäägig behandelt hast - also nichts für ungut.

Am FoPu nehme ich auch kein Stahlvorfach. Allerdings gehe ich über die 25-er schon hinaus. Eher nen 30-er Vorfach einer sehr abriebfesten Mono.
Mir haben zwei Großforellen am FoPu schon mal die 25-er Vorfächer gekappt.

In nem Fluß hier in Deutschland hatte ich in 37 Jahren Angeln erst zweimal das Vergnügen eine Forelle über 5kg zu fangen.

Einmal BaFo auf Shrimp beim Aalangeln von 5,3kg und vor 2 Jahren ne 6,1kg BaFo auf Wacky-Rig. Da Hechte im Fluss, mit Stahlvorfach 5kg. Man war das nen Tanz - bin froh, dass ich da nen Stahlvorfach drauf hatte, sie hatte den WackyWurm bis zum geht nicht mehr genommen. Der ganze Tanz spielte sich voll und ganz auf dem Stahlvorfach ab. Die Beißerchen der Guten waren schon nicht ohne.


----------

